# Best Rhinestone machine under $5000???



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking for a rhinestone machine that will allow me to do transfers for tshirts. My budget is $5000. What would you suggest? 

I looked at some engraver machines, is it that easy as it looks in all the videos by using an engraver? Which engraver would you suggest?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

there is a huge range of options now...sure different from 3-4 years ago...I think you can find a Roland EGX350 for a price within your budget, BUT you would want to add on the R-Wear program...another $500 or so and you are limited to what you can do regarding rhinestones. You can only do a design 9x12 inches...nothing larger...you can also engrave but while I own that machine...I sure would not recommend for rhinestones now.

You can get a vinyl cutter and software that will do just as good as the Roland EGX350, faster and more economical. Systems can cost from sub $1000 for software and cutter to over $5k...Personally I would start with a sub $1000 and see where the market goes...if you have to expand, you could get better and larger...but not necessarily better.

Other wise to get a dedicated machine you are looking at about $20k ...maybe a bit less


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a list that as put together that might help you to research your options, I agree go with a lower priced system to see how your business will do with them http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html.


----------



## Claudio (Jan 24, 2011)

The software HOTFIX ERA is not cheap, but it includes many amazing options, as the on-screen realistic simulation (while digitizing), lettering (true type and pre-made fonts), and some intrincate fill options.

It is important to mention that HFE is compatible with vinyl cutters and many motif making machines (CAMS, Libero, Highland, etc), then users won't be slaves of a specific machine brand.

Information is available at d-era.com. In addition, Sierra Technology offers a demonstration system (for a limited time).


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you have seen the hot fix era in person....suggest you do so before purchasing....I am not sure how support will be since the company is in South America.


----------



## Claudio (Jan 24, 2011)

There are several companies offering HOTFIX ERA at this time, and there are also third companies offering training & support.

Sierra Technology is offering demonstration systems (for a limited time) under demand. Those systems are full-functional, then there are no hidden risks.

Visitors may see and play with HOTFIX ERA in ISS Shows (Long Beach, Orlando, etc) and other exhibitions.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I went to the d-era.com website. There is no word about this new demo system.

Anyway, I wanted to ask for a demo version of HotFix ERA Stone. I found the Sales Form. I filled out, I wrote a message but I couldn't send it because the form requires a "Level" (?) which I don't have. I cannot even write in some false "qwertz" into the field to be able to send my message. The "Level" field is required but cannot be filled out or modified. Grrrrrr!

Round two: 

I went to the Technical Support Form on the same website. I filled out with the info I had, but since this is a request for demo software, I don't have a #&@&# serial number and purchase date. I had to write "QWERTZ" everywhere.

It is ridiculous that a company cannot have a simple Customer Support e-mail address, a phone number or at least a mailing address on its website.

A company behind walls!

They don't want me to contact them as a customer? They should say it clearly on the Home page and I will understand. 

Good start! I am frustrated already...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

API....my points exactly!!!!

Claudio...just curious, are you affiliated with hot fix era ? If so will see you ar ISS, LB


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Claudio is one of the principals of Sierra.


----------



## Claudio (Jan 24, 2011)

That's right.

And at this time I am asking to reapair the website form problem reported by Api, soon.

Api, you may send me an e-mail to info @ stitchera.com, in order to setup a demonstration system for you.

Charles, I don't think we know each other. I don't know which is your history with companies from South America, but I can tell you that Sierra Technology has been working in this business (embroidery equipment and related products) in the international market since 1988, and there are many thousands of active users of our products in US at this time.

HOTFIX ERA is not our first product. Previously, we have been focused in embroidery. At this time we offer the only free advanced digitizing software of the industry (Stitch Era Universal), and other software lines.

Right, we are not perfect. In fact, we know that sometimes we fail. The website form is a sample of that. I don't understand why do you need to demonstrate that we fail, and write that in several messages chains as you did, but I don't think appropriate to link problems with South America, even when we may have errors.

In all these years, I have found a lot of people judging others by the country they come from. You are not the first, and you won't be the last.

We at Sierra Technology have the mission to develop new, innovative and world class products; and we're doing that.

(sorry for the rest)

Back to the main subject, we didn't publish the demonstration system in the website yet, as there is a limited quota of 20/25 systems / week.

Demonstration systems are full-functional applications. Demonstration system require internet connection.

Thank you.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Claudio,

I received an email from Stitch ERA and they said that there is no trial version for Hot Fix Era. Unfortunately the software cannot export in any file format; it uses its own native DSG format only.

Since we would need .yng format or at least .ai or .cdr, the Hot Fix Era is not for us. It would cost us over $1300 (!) and still we would be stuck with DSG. While the software LOOKS nice (just looks because there is no way to actually test it) it would cause more harm for us than good.

Maybe in the future, with a newer (export capable and more affordable) version we will be able to do some business with Stitch ERA.

Thanks anyway,

Api


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

the only automatic crystal press in your range that I know of is the ioline crystal press.


----------

